# Dash Motorsports News



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

Has anyone heard anything new about Dash motorsports armatures? His web site does not show any slot cars stuff.


----------



## ___cory___ (Dec 21, 2010)

I know Dash has T-Jet pickup shoes and magnets now. They're available through Tom Stumpf. Beyond that, I haven't heard anything new in months. My fingers are crossed good things are coming.

-Cory


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Bring on those XL 500's!!!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*dash stuff*

:wave:no on the xl 500 bring on the dash tjet camaro bodys these were the biggest sellers cant wait on them i need many come one dash dan.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I thought I read in another thread that the factory lost Dan's Galaxy XL sample. Not sure if he found a replacement or what's going on with that project.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

lenny 
iTrader Rating: (6)

Location: Milw, WI
Posts: 1,554
Quote:
Originally Posted by Joe65SkylarkGS View Post
Hmm, I like your thinking. If anyone can do this mod, I bet Jim can!!!

How's the Galaxie body coming along?

Any luck on your precious molds bud?
the factory lost the Galaxie sample... no luck on getting my old molds yet...

.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=361588&page=3


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

honda27 said:


> :wave:no on the xl 500 bring on the dash tjet camaro bodys these were the biggest sellers cant wait on them i need many come one dash dan.


check ebay for tjet and afx style dash bodies.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

honda27 said:


> :wave:no on the xl 500 bring on the dash tjet camaro bodys these were the biggest sellers cant wait on them i need many come one dash dan.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dash-Camaro...120959587772?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item1c29c0d5bc


here u go "D"...
1......dirrect FROM Dan!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bubba 123 :thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Dash Camaro - Unassembled Kit - for T-Jet -Chromed Bumper, painted taillights
Item condition:	New
Time left:	1 day (Aug 03, 201217:05:05 PDT)
Quantity:	
More than 10 available / 1 sold
US $3.49	
Buy It NowBuy It Now


Can't get a better deal than this Honda


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

when his website was still up, i bought a bunch of various bodies that were only ninety nine cents each. buying so many at that price and getting a huge discount on the shipping allowed me to have multiple various bodies super cheap to destroy any way I want. and yeah, $3.49 per is not bad either!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Only one problem... He only ships to addresses within the U.S.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

plymouth71 said:


> Only one problem... He only ships to addresses within the U.S.


hey GWN....

several of us have offered 2 be yer go between's, if u want :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

LoL... I have no problem... I have several friends south of the border, I'm thinking about all those guys who aren't on HT... Kinda feel sorry for them :tongue:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

plymouth71 said:


> LoL... I have no problem... I have several friends south of the border, I'm thinking about all those guys who aren't on HT... Kinda feel sorry for them :tongue:


Then they should join HT and be our friends too?:thumbsup:


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

dtomol said:


> Has anyone heard anything new about Dash motorsports armatures? His web site does not show any slot cars stuff.


we received probably our best batch of test armatures a few days ago. These are very promising. Very consistent, good build quality... very happy with these.  Now to raise the money for this venture...

Factory lost the XL500 sample before they could scan and tool it...:drunk:

no luck on the old molds...

T-Jet camaro kits are in stock. for those of you not wanting to paint your own, I am actually doing customs of these. Pics soon. Available soon

our T-Jet racing shoe was just released. these are 'inspired' by the BSRT 504 shoes that racers love. at $1.25/set at full retail, these are almost half the price of BSRT's offering. They were recently approved by ECHORR. Hopefully other racing groups will allow them as well.

We have ski shoes available as well that are great t-jets on home tracks, and also for X-Tracs, magna-tracs, ultra g's, etc...


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I thought I read in another thread that the factory lost Dan's Galaxy XL sample. Not sure if he found a replacement or what's going on with that project.


Lost... still lost. I also have Mako sample there so I might move ahead with that car instead.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

honda27 said:


> :wave:no on the xl 500 bring on the dash tjet camaro bodys these were the biggest sellers cant wait on them i need many come one dash dan.


$3.49 for T-Jet Camaro kits. I have some customs of this car I've been doing, I'll get some pics up soon.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks for the update Dan!! Glad there's some promising news!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Dan, I set up a car with a pair of the new shoes this week and they were easy to work with and get a nice contact patch. You have my thumbs up on these.:thumbsup:


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

ajd350 said:


> Dan, I set up a car with a pair of the new shoes this week and they were easy to work with and get a nice contact patch. You have my thumbs up on these.:thumbsup:


Excellent! Thank you!


----------



## ___cory___ (Dec 21, 2010)

Looking forward to this... Is it about to get real in the slot car parking lot?

-Cory


----------

